# Malts in Lancaster shelter



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

http://animalcare.lacounty.gov/LostFoundDe...imalID=A4061931

http://animalcare.lacounty.gov/LostFoundDe...imalID=A4058252

Mary contacted me last night about the second one of these and then I ran into the first one myself. I've already called about the girl. Not sure exactly the situation until they open at noon but it appears the one year old girl is under vet evaluation for a week. I just can't believe how bad these dogs look. 

My problem is that AMA Rescue had contacted me last night about a 1 year old boy who had been turned in at a vets office in Tempe. I've contacted them and it is possible that dog has already found a home. I have a picture at home and he was a little doll.

I am hoping he did find a home as these two obviously need rescue and Peg and I would like to get them this weekend when we are in CA. A lady who is a couple hours away from Lancaster who is in Pom rescue is set up to take dogs from this shelter and so if I can get either one (or both) she will get them and then we will pick up Saturday and bring back here. Keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

I really hope you all are able to get these babies... They need ya'lls love and huggs...


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Oh no, they do look in pretty bad shape! I hope you're able to get both of them this weekend!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Steve, I really hope they get out of that shelter ASAP. Those poor babies. They for sure need some TLC. Let know what happens.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I hope it works out too Steve and hope the boy in Arizona has a home, but if not I will find someone else to take him. Just a word of caution on the dogs coming out of Lancaster, they all seem to have major infections of giarrdia and coccidiosis or ringworm . Hope came out of that facility and had all three. It would be bad for Peg to have any exposure to any of that. I had to stop volunteering at the hospital while Hope was still contagious with the ringworm. Anyone that has a lower immunity could become very ill. Best of Luck. Edie


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

OMG!! Those poor dear babies!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

When I saw Lancaster and then a quick look at the photos ( before reading anything) I thought it was Lancaster PA and my 'wheels' were turning as to how to at least get them the heck out that place and given a bit of TLC until they somehow could be gotten into rescue ( No, didn't even think about mentioning to hubby! ) 
Then as I read on I see it is in CA not PA.

EEE Gad it kills me to see these dear little souls having been allowed to get into such deplorable condition!


----------



## dkolack (Nov 24, 2008)

Were the dogs dropped off in that condition or is it the Lancaster shelter that doesn't care for them? The photos of these guys just tear my heart out. How can anyone allow that? Thanks for rescuing them. Please keep us updated if it's not too much trouble


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (dkolack @ Nov 25 2009, 04:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=854621


> Were the dogs dropped off in that condition or is it the Lancaster shelter that doesn't care for them? The photos of these guys just tear my heart out. How can anyone allow that? Thanks for rescuing them. Please keep us updated if it's not too much trouble [/B]



Unfortunately, both. Lancaster, CA, has a few mills, which are dumping the dogs at the Lancaster shelter, left and right. As though they're garbage.

Sadly, the Lancaster Shelter also treats the dogs like garbage. Many complaints are headed their way. I can't stand that shelter. I must say, I can't
take most of Los Angeles' shelters. They sicken me. 

I will post information, for complaints. Perhaps we can all chime in.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

OMG those babies look terrible and they sure do need help. I hope everything works out and you get to pick them up. How do people let these little dogs get in that kind of shape. Its makes me sick to think about it. TG for you and Peg!


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Steve and Peg, you are the best. Let me know if you need anything while you are in Cali.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

The trip was a complete bust I am afraid to report.

There is a Sgt Rodrequez with the Lancaster shelter, who I managed to speak to several times, but not without substantial difficulty. It seems LA County shelter employees cannot be trusted with only using office phones for business, so they have a blanket rule. No long distance phone calls. This makes it really difficult to talk to anyone. Either they have to be sitting at their desk or forget it, since they can't call me back (long distance). To make a long story a little shorter, I finally figured out that he seemed to be useful and know what was going on. I told him that we would like to pick the girl up Saturday before driving back to Phoenix. He understood and was going to check on her and then he said he would use his own cell phone to for sure call me at some point Wednesday. I did try him once before I left the office, no luck, but I felt confident he was going to call either myself or Peg (I gave him both numbers, since I figured he would probably call when I was in a bad cell phone reception location).

Well, he did not call. Thursday & Friday were family time so I never gave serious consideration toward trying to call him. I just assumed that since he knew we were to be there on Saturday, everything was a go.

No such luck.

He was not on duty today and they could not tell us a thing about the condition of her nor would they tell me what Lancaster vet she was at so we could even go see her. They also refused to give me Sgt Rodrequez cell phone number even though I explained that he had promised to call, but did not. They really seemed to enjoy just shutting down any avenue I was asking about. And to say the place was cold and nasty just isn't strong enough language.

Just to make it a bit worse, Bonnie who is a volunteer for another breed rescue in Southern CA called while I was driving over and gave me 4 more Malts the Lancaster shelter had. Two of the four were young males... 1 to 2 years old, so I had hoped to be able to get them.

Well, with respect to the males, they had not been neutered and they made it very clear to me that I should have known they would not release them without neutering, but at the same time, they will not neuter them unless the have a home.... so for me it makes for a catch 22 situation.... I would have had to have all of this resolved before even leaving Phoenix, and it wasn't, so I guess this was just going to be a bust from the start...

Bonnie is going to check on them Monday and see what she can find out as well as getting them going on any spay or neuters and guess what....

We are going to drive back next weekend.... because there are really lots of great roads and Peg and I enjoyed the heck out of that 450 mile drive today.... :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about your trip. Those poor Malts are in such awful shape. What's wrong with these people at this shelter!!! They're supposed to care for these dogs and other animals. I'm just in tears thinking about how they're still in that awful place. Here in Toronto, we just have terrible news about our own Toronto Humane Society where the executives and the board of directors have been arrested and charged with animal cruelty just 2 days ago. What's the world coming to if those who are entrusted with caring for these helpless and homeless animals cannot be relied upon?

I hope you'll have better success next week. And, thank you for rescuing them. Please keep us posted.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

OMG Steve - this is just outrageous! The condition of those babies is horrendous and anybody who had anything to do with letting them get that way,
and the people at the so-called shelter who seem to be going out of their way to make it difficult for anyone who wants to help.... :smmadder: They
should all be arrested and kept in the same condition as these helpless little dogs! :smmadder: :smmadder: :smmadder:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I am afraid to open links like this, because of the pictures I will see. It brakes my heart to see dogs in this condition. You would think that a shelter would do everything it could to get the dogs in a better condition, so what's the problem at the Lancaster shelter ??? They should be glad that a rescue group is relieving them from the care of the dogs. How can you trust a shelter with neuter/spaying if they not even give basic care to the dogs. And they should know that a reputable rescue will not release a dog without being spayed or neutered. Steve is there a way to go around this ? I know that for you it's a catch 22 situation. But if you could tell them that you have a home for the dog ?? Once the dog is in your hands, I don't think they will care anymore.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

This makes me so mad! I would just love to go throttle those idiots. Call the darn Mayor, Call the newspaper. I am too far away from there to be of assistance. I do hope you will have better luck on your next trip.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I am sorry that this didnt work out for the dogs. We know this facility very well. Our AMA rescues Minnie and Bonnie and Hope came out of there and the facility did nothing to help Hope the 9 days she languished out in a pen with 8 other dogs in 100 degree heat. I could go on and on about this facility, but sadly it all falls on deaf ears when they have been reported to the Los Angeles County Animal Control regulators. They have been turned in numerous times and have been found to be up to standard. It is a crime that this is called a shelter. We all do what we can to help out, but this is one facility that I dont ask my fosters to go to unless they tell me they want to try to get a particular dog out. The morning Bron first saw Hope in there, she had orginally gone to pick up a 5 y.o. male that had been neuter the day before. He had already been pts that next morning.. So this place is the worst of the worst as far as A.C's go


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I don't "get-it" ... would think they'd be happy a rescue org was going to take the dogs and know that the spay/neuter is a 'given' when it comes to rescue requirements before adoption. What is wrong with those people!!??? 
I wonder if the media could be contacted and notified of the conditions at that shelter, ....public outrage can often do wonders to correct situations such as these. 

Meanwhile my prayers go out to these precious little souls....they deserve so much better!


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Their precious little faces tell the tale, don't they? Bless their little hearts. :shocked:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Well... I think it might have been easier to land man on the moon, but we have her.... I should have a picture or two to post here within a few minutes.

I'll give you all a VERY shortened version of what happened and I'll not even rag further on the shelter people. Just trust me that there was a constant series of issues.

I needed someone in the area who could get this little girl without waiting for me to get my butt back out there. So I started calling all the vets I could find in the Lancaster & Palmdale area. I got hung up on by one, one I could not understand a word they were saying, a half a dozen told me they could not help.... then I got lucky and called Palm Plaza Pet Hospital in Palmdale. The lady said no one in the office could help BUT she knew just the person who could go get her.

A lady by the name of Penny Vigil at www.a-zcrittercare.com went and got her for me and then delivered her to the Palm Plaza Pet Hospital in Palmdale
who will treat her. She is very thin, she has been shaved, so she doesn't look quite as bad as she did in the first link I provided. She also has not been spade, due to her low weight and overall health issue.

However, Penny said that she seemed to be a very happy and I think I would be to, upon getting out of that terrible place.

I'd also like to thank one of our members here, gopotsgo (Gigi), who will probably go up and get her in the next week or so and move her to a vet/boarding facility in Orange County. 

Steve


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Here she is taken a few minutes ago.




















Now, we have to think of a name, other than "No Name", which I put on the paperwork I had to fax over.

Here she was before being shaved down.











I think we have decided to go with Tinker for a name...


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

My goodness :shocked: . All I can say is thank god she is out of there. I must admit I'm totally in love with those eyes and that one not quite flopped over ear! Really gives her a darling and expressive look. She really is a cutie, I hope things work out for her. All I can say is thank you everyone that helped in saving this precious soul. She looks like she desperately needs some love and stability.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm so glad she's out of that horrendous shelter! She is super cute! I hope her future is filled will happiness!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Thank you Steve and Peg for your perseverance in getting this girl out of that horrible place. I'm sure with a little love and care, she will make someone a wonderful companion.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahh so happy she got out of that place! Anxious to see her after some time when her beauty blossoms forth with TLC!
Thank you Steve and Peg!!


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

What a relief to have her safe and outta that place! God bless you for being her champion and arranging to have someone come to her rescue.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Good job Steve!! 
I'm so glad she's out of that shelter and getting help. She does look much better in the new pictures, I think she looks adorable. With help and some TLC she's on her way to a happy ending.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

This story just took a turn in the wrong direction. :bysmilie: 

I just got a call from the vet clinic and they were taking her out of the cage to go potty this evening and she was feeling good and was excited and she jumped. She fractured both front legs.

They have taken her to a 24 hour emergency vet clinic which does orthopedics too. She will have surgery early tomorrow morning on both legs.

Peg and I were planning to go back to CA this weekend and get her. Another member here was getting her and transferring her down to Orange County for us. Now all of that is thrown up in the air again.
This poor little girl was just now feeling better and normal and then this has to go and happen...


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Dec 12 2009, 09:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=861625


> This story just took a turn in the wrong direction. :bysmilie:
> 
> I just got a call from the vet clinic and they were taking her out of the cage to go potty this evening and she was feeling good and was excited and she jumped. She fractured both front legs.
> 
> ...


Oh no!!! It's just not fair. That poor sweetie. I'm thinking of her and praying for her through the surgery and after. :grouphug:


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh no! How horrible :shocked: :bysmilie: . Poor baby. I'll be thinking of her and hoping the surgery goes well. Poor little thing. So much to go through.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I won't even speak my thoughts on this. It makes me sick. 

I will say, as I can't help it, how the he** does an "extremely" fragile dog, fly out of a cage, onto a vet's tile?? And need surgery on TWO legs?

Yep, sh*t happens, but this is beyond my thought process. Be cautious, for God's sake. Same reason I don't open my front door, and let all bolt into traffic. 

This may sound odd, but who is flippin' the bill for their fu** up? 

I'm shocked at this.

Once again, I am so sorry for this. It makes me sick. Bless this little one. I can only imagine the pain.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm so sorry. I hope she will heal and be well again, and have another chance at life.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 12 2009, 07:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=861664


> I won't even speak my thoughts on this. It makes me sick.
> 
> I will say, as I can't help it, how the he** does an "extremely" fragile dog, fly out of a cage, onto a vet's tile?? And need surgery on TWO legs?
> 
> ...


Have to admit this was my same thought, Deb. :shocked: 
My Krista is a PUSHER...meaning if excited and you are holding her....Krista will push off your body to try to spring away to get to whatever she is excited about and wanting to get to. She has been like that since a puppy and it is just part of her personality and something I am very careful about when transferring her to another person. I always warn vets and our groomer over and over ....to watch out for this and "hold her snug". You would think that a place that handles dogs all the time would know some dogs are like this and always be extra cautious with each and everyone. I am so sad to read this news. .


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh this just breaks my heart! ... as if this dear little soul hasn't had enough already!


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

QUOTE (Carole @ Dec 12 2009, 08:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=861677


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 12 2009, 07:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=861664





> I won't even speak my thoughts on this. It makes me sick.
> 
> I will say, as I can't help it, how the he** does an "extremely" fragile dog, fly out of a cage, onto a vet's tile?? And need surgery on TWO legs?
> 
> ...


Have to admit this was my same thought, Deb. :shocked: 
My Krista is a PUSHER...meaning if excited and you are holding her....Krista will push off your body to try to spring away to get to whatever she is excited about and wanting to get to. She has been like that since a puppy and it is just part of her personality and something I am very careful about when transferring her to another person. I always warn vets and our groomer over and over ....to watch out for this and "hold her snug". You would think that a place that handles dogs all the time would know some dogs are like this and always be extra cautious with each and everyone. I am so sad to read this news. .
[/B][/QUOTE]


Pixie is also a "pusher" and for this reason I do not let other people hold her. She is very squirmy and quick and has come close to disaster before.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

What a horrible thing to have happen to this poor girl. I hope they are able to fix her legs, so she will have a normal life. Sounds like it could have been compound fractures?? 
I never did hear what health issues she has that she was still being kept in a cage at the vets?? Does anyone visit her, like a foster to check on her?? I was so fortunate to have two fosters at the time Hope was in the vets for so long, that went to visit and check on her at least every other day. I was also on the phone everyday to that vet office to keep a track on her. I know that just like humans, patients get neglected without an advocate watching out for them. I hope you will have a foster that can take her after this surgery Steve, like Deb took Oliver for me and kept him crated. Maybe someone can help out at least until you can get to her and keep her, so she can get out of that vet hospital. I try to get them out just as soon as possible for their mental and physical welfare. They just do much better in a home, with some love and caring around them. Keeping the prayers going for this girl and sure hope it all works out for her. Hugs,Edie


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Oh man....poor little thing!!! What rotten luck


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

That is such sad news. That poor baby! I really hope things get better for her ASAP! :grouphug:


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

Poor girl! Hope they can fix her legs and keep her comfortable. Any updates?


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Just wondering if you have had time to contact this facility to find out how she is doing. Looking for an update.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 12 2009, 08:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=861664


> I won't even speak my thoughts on this. It makes me sick.
> 
> I will say, as I can't help it, how the he** does an "extremely" fragile dog, fly out of a cage, onto a vet's tile?? And need surgery on TWO legs?
> 
> ...


I was asking myself the same questions. Poor dog.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

The little girl had her two broken legs set Monday afternoon with 2 pins each. She is resting and doing well, relatively speaking.
The trick will be to keep her quiet long enough to allow the bones to heal (6 to 8 weeks). She is not even spayed yet and I guess now the plan would be to wait until the pins are removed.

There are some discussions going on relative to the vet clinics possible negligence in this and so for at least the near term, I'm going to not say a lot more.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Steve, once again, I am soooo sorry for this little one.

Surely she does not have to stay there for 6 weeks, right?

Gigi, and I, can get her out. 


Please let us know, if there is anything we can do to get her out of there.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 16 2009, 01:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863270


> Steve, once again, I am soooo sorry for this little one.
> 
> Surely she does not have to stay there for 6 weeks, right?
> 
> ...


Mary feels the monetary risk associated with getting her out early is not a risk we should be taking. Apparently NCMR has another dog in rescue with a single broken leg and who they had problems keeping the dog quiet enough while healing. The end result was a second surgery that was about twice as expensive as the first and Mary does not want to take that risk.

I'd like to get her out myself Deb, but I can't afford to take on several thousand dollars of possible risk outside of what Mary authorizes.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Poor, sweet baby girl. 

Yes. The best medicine for this little girl would be a stay at Casa del Caca. In a few weeks her rehab could be running away from Billy and Raul. I love you so much, Deb.
xoxoxoxoxooxoxox

Naturally, what Steve has written makes sense. But still...


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (KAG @ Dec 16 2009, 03:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863304


> Poor, sweet baby girl.
> 
> Yes. The best medicine for this little girl would be a stay at Casa del Caca.[/B]


If I did not know better, I'd say Kerry might have a bit of sarcasm going on...  


Actually, I've just been reading email and the boss is working on another plan... I just can't tell anyone else I'd have to...


Well, this is the holidays so maybe I will not finish...


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Dec 16 2009, 06:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863339


> QUOTE (KAG @ Dec 16 2009, 03:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863304





> Poor, sweet baby girl.
> 
> Yes. The best medicine for this little girl would be a stay at Casa del Caca.[/B]


If I did not know better, I'd say Kerry might have a bit of sarcasm going on...  


Actually, I've just been reading email and the boss is working on another plan... I just can't tell anyone else I'd have to...


Well, this is the holidays so maybe I will not finish... 
[/B][/QUOTE]
Oh Steve,
In no way, shape, or form was I inferring that Tinker would not be well taken care of with you and Peg. To be honest, I read your update from December 12th when I posted. I just went back and reread everything. I'm sorry you and Peg went through all that.

I'm glad you said you know better. People like you, Deb, Edie etc are the best there are. And, I'm not being sarcastic in the least!
xoxoxoxoxox


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (KAG @ Dec 16 2009, 07:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863417


> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Dec 16 2009, 06:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863339





> QUOTE (KAG @ Dec 16 2009, 03:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863304





> Poor, sweet baby girl.
> 
> Yes. The best medicine for this little girl would be a stay at Casa del Caca.[/B]


If I did not know better, I'd say Kerry might have a bit of sarcasm going on...  


Actually, I've just been reading email and the boss is working on another plan... I just can't tell anyone else I'd have to...


Well, this is the holidays so maybe I will not finish... 
[/B][/QUOTE]
Oh Steve,
In no way, shape, or form was I inferring that Tinker would not be well taken care of with you and Peg. To be honest, I read your update from December 12th when I posted. I just went back and reread everything. I'm sorry you and Peg went through all that.

I'm glad you said you know better. People like you, Deb, Edie etc are the best there are. And, I'm not being sarcastic in the least!
xoxoxoxoxox
[/B][/QUOTE]

No... that isn't what I meant. I meant Casa del Caca may not be all that quiet... if you know what I mean....  (for Deb)


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Hey, that's where I'm going to live when nobody loves me anymore. Right, Deb? 
xoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Dec 16 2009, 04:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863302


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 16 2009, 01:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863270





> Steve, once again, I am soooo sorry for this little one.
> 
> Surely she does not have to stay there for 6 weeks, right?
> 
> ...


Mary feels the monetary risk associated with getting her out early is not a risk we should be taking. Apparently NCMR has another dog in rescue with a single broken leg and who they had problems keeping the dog quiet enough while healing. The end result was a second surgery that was about twice as expensive as the first and Mary does not want to take that risk.

I'd like to get her out myself Deb, but I can't afford to take on several thousand dollars of possible risk outside of what Mary authorizes.
[/B][/QUOTE]
Steve and Deb: 

Mary is probably referring to Henson, the poor little guy who I had for a few weeks until the 4-hour round trips back and forth to the vet in Racine every couple of days did me in. After what I saw that poor thing go through, the vet's is probably the best place. (Deb - you remember that phone call from me, right :brownbag: ) Henson still isn't on NCMR's web site as available for adoption so he's most likely still not quite healed.

Here's hoping that this latest little sweetie heals quickly and without complications.

Maggie


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Dec 16 2009, 11:39 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863260


> The little girl had her two broken legs set Monday afternoon with 2 pins each. She is resting and doing well, relatively speaking.
> The trick will be to keep her quiet long enough to allow the bones to heal (6 to 8 weeks). She is not even spayed yet and I guess now the plan would be to wait until the pins are removed.
> 
> There are some discussions going on relative to the vet clinics possible negligence in this and so for at least the near term, I'm going to not say a lot more.[/B]



Steve, Just wondering whatever happen to the little girl with the two broken legs. I thought you were going to get her at some point. I hope that someone got her out and she didnt have to be pts. Hope we can get an update on her.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (plenty pets 20 @ Dec 31 2009, 04:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868615


> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Dec 16 2009, 11:39 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863260





> The little girl had her two broken legs set Monday afternoon with 2 pins each. She is resting and doing well, relatively speaking.
> The trick will be to keep her quiet long enough to allow the bones to heal (6 to 8 weeks). She is not even spayed yet and I guess now the plan would be to wait until the pins are removed.
> 
> There are some discussions going on relative to the vet clinics possible negligence in this and so for at least the near term, I'm going to not say a lot more.[/B]



Steve, Just wondering whatever happen to the little girl with the two broken legs. I thought you were going to get her at some point. I hope that someone got her out and she didnt have to be pts. Hope we can get an update on her.
[/B][/QUOTE]


OMG!! Edie, you read my mind. I was just wondering the same thing. I was talking to my best friend, and she asked about her, also.

Gosh, I hope we get an update. 

Come on Steve. Update is in order!!! :rochard:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 31 2009, 02:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868617


> QUOTE (plenty pets 20 @ Dec 31 2009, 04:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868615





> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Dec 16 2009, 11:39 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863260





> The little girl had her two broken legs set Monday afternoon with 2 pins each. She is resting and doing well, relatively speaking.
> The trick will be to keep her quiet long enough to allow the bones to heal (6 to 8 weeks). She is not even spayed yet and I guess now the plan would be to wait until the pins are removed.
> 
> There are some discussions going on relative to the vet clinics possible negligence in this and so for at least the near term, I'm going to not say a lot more.[/B]



Steve, Just wondering whatever happen to the little girl with the two broken legs. I thought you were going to get her at some point. I hope that someone got her out and she didnt have to be pts. Hope we can get an update on her.
[/B][/QUOTE]


OMG!! Edie, you read my mind. I was just wondering the same thing. I was talking to my best friend, and she asked about her, also.

Gosh, I hope we get an update. 

Come on Steve. Update is in order!!! :rochard:
[/B][/QUOTE]

She is still at the vet hospital. It was just 2 weeks ago that she had the surgery on both legs and so she is still supposed to be kept quiet. Mary has someone that was going to get her on an airplane and transferred up to Wisconsin, as soon as it is clear that her legs are healing ok. Because of the broken legs and need to be kept quiet, she can not come here.... I have two VERY active little boys...


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Thank you for the update, Steve. I don't understand why this little one is still at the vet hospital. She's been there far too long.

Granted, it was their mistake, but why would this little one continue to pay for it? She was there long before this happened.

I also do not understand why I was not taken up on my offer to care for her, while she healed. Why the flying part? 

So funds are now flying dogs all over the United States, when it's NOT necessary? 

Sure, she has two broken legs. So we deal with it. I'm guessing it's more important to use the funds, to get her out of California, rather than
make her comfy. And we should not be concerned about "what if", as far as the legs healing. Hmmmm, I would rather my money go to the dog,
if "the what if" happens to arise. 

Honestly, how many would leave their dog for weeks, because of a broken leg? 

I'm just upset for this little one, who has been caged for so long.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

I'm with you Deb. I have made my position very clear to Mary. I don't like this vet hospital, they have lost my trust, I think this little malt would be best off away from them. I have offered to foster her myself and had an ortho vet and pet sitters/vet techs all in place. But Mary is afraid that this vet hospital will decide to stop paying for her care if she is moved and NMR does not have the funds to pay for her care. It is my opinion that since this vet hospital was responsible for her accident, they are responsible for the costs involving her care, regardless of where she is, until she heals which includes any complications arising along the way. This is how it works in the human medical field, I assume it should be the same in the vet field. I told Mary to check with her lawyers but she never got back to me about that. The cost of the plane ride and boarding at Mary's vet hospital have all been donated so no NMR funds would need to tapped into in order to move her to WI. Mary is most particular about funds and she has great trust in her vet. Perhaps you should talk to her.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I feel very sad for this girl also and the fact that she has been in a cage in any facility for as long as she has. It is just too bad Steve couldnt get to her right away, or let Deb take her. I lose faith in so many of the vet clinics knowing what I went through with Hope and my frustrations with her care at times. Also the fact that Ringworm was missed by two vet clinics and we have all suffered for it. It is amazing that Mary is able to fly so many dogs, I guess she has great donors. AMA will not fly a dog in cargo and wont pay for a dog to fly with a person. I do hope this little girl some how manages to survive all the ill treatment she has had and able to be a normal dog. She has suffered too long already and needs to be in a home asap.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Steve, Is there any word on this poor girl?? If you need AMA to pick her up. please let us know. I am worried that we have not heard about her and again hope that she is doing O.K.. Wouldnt she be ready to get out of her cage and the vet clinic yet??


----------

